# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Проблема с загрузкой

## Booooo

здравствуйте, пишу с кпк
у меня установлен виндовс хр и хотел я как то установить висту как вторую операцинку (раньше я устанавливал, без проблем, и все работало нормально) Начинаю установку первые файлы копируются, тут перезагрузка и при загрузке системы выдается сообщение: Verfying DMI Pool Data
Я так подумал что загрузчик сбился и решил висту не устанавливать а поправить загрузчик хр с консоли востановления( и ничего не получилось, тоже самое сообщение пишет:( потом решил воспользоватся автоматическим востановлением, все файлы как надо скопировались потом перезагрузка и должен с жесткого диска загрузиться а он опять это сообщение, только еще и диск зачем то просит что бы с него загрузиться :
Verfying DMI Pool Data........
DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER
 Помогите пожалуйста, в чем проблема? я думаю что в жестком диске и можно ли как то исправить не переустнавливая винду?

_Добавлено через 6 часов 56 минут 34 секунды_
странно почему он стал диск с дисковода просить :( неужели никто не знает что эТо за проблема?

----------


## Cheechako

> Verfying DMI Pool Data


Можно посмотреть "Error Message "Verifying DMI Pool Data", или здесь (более подробно); похоже, что чаще всего это проблема BIOS'а.

----------


## Booooo

проблема решена, переустановил винду в другой раздел жесткого диска

----------

